
Tilde.club (a shared server offering web and gopher hosting) is back Online - yarapavan
http://tilde.club/~ford/
======
yarapavan
Tilde.club is one cheap, unmodified Unix computer on the Internet.It is a
shared server offering web and gopher hosting, with a very active mailing
list, and friendly, helpful users.

Context: [https://medium.com/message/tilde-club-i-had-a-couple-
drinks-...](https://medium.com/message/tilde-club-i-had-a-couple-drinks-and-
woke-up-with-1-000-nerds-a8904f0a2ebf)

Link to other tilde servers -
[http://tilde.club/~pfhawkins/othertildes.html](http://tilde.club/~pfhawkins/othertildes.html)

